# Hornwort is turning white?



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

I have some free-floating hornwort in my now-cycling tank, and it is turning white. It looks more like buildup than fading.

Anybody have any idea what's going on here?

Other flora:
dwarf baby tears
cabomba
dwarf hair grass
variegated japanese dwarf rush
myrio--green
water lettuce

thanks....


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

The tips (new growth) on mine are tight and almost yellow white. If the main part is deep green & thick it should be very healthy. You should be getting pretty good growth by now.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

Everything else is growing like crazy. The encrusted hornwort is the only weirdness plantwise.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

What's ferts are you using?

What substrate are you using?

White is stress in nutrient uptake Some reasons:
- you possibly added too much aquarium salt/water conditioner
- substrate is nutrient depleted, 
- too much light/surface agitation stress

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/plant_problems.html


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

It's a new setup--no ferts yet.

I'm using Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix substrate with a beach pebbles cap. Again, new setup, so depleted substrate isn't a real possibility.

No aquarium salt.

I followed the instructions on the water conditioner, but added a thimbleful when I added neons last night.

Too much light or surface agitation is a definite possibility. I've had two filters running to get the water clear (not working, so I shut off the secondary filter yesterday). I also have the lights on for about 12 hours a day. I'll shut off the lights for a couple of hours mid-day to see if that helps.


----------

